

I’m a really good impostor - ingrid
https://medium.com/p/f7152c61f44

======
jdunck
I mentor Ingrid through Hackbright, and she's great to work with.

In general I find it really inspiring to be involved with an organization that
introduces so many smart and motivated women to the field of software.

Think back to the first time you tried coding, how that happened, how you felt
about it, who encouraged you or discouraged you, etc. Unfortunately it happens
less for non-white, lower-class, or non-male people. Yes, there is still
curiousity, determination, and hard work to succeed in the field, but it
starts with that moment where you first believed you might master this skill.

What can you do to make that moment more likely to happen for more people?

------
piratebroadcast
I kind of feel the same way- I'm a year into learning Ruby and Rails right now
and I know for a fact I don't "dream in code" the way other "natural
programmers" seem to. But I'm friendly as fuck and work my ass off, and can
usually google or Stack Overflow my way out of a situation, and I'm picking up
the Ruby and Rails as I go. Still hoping to get a job as a Jr Rails dev
somewhere and pass the technical test but fuck it. Not gunna lose sleep over
it.

~~~
jdunck
I think there's some amount of aptitude, but mostly it's just applying effort
over time. Keep going.

------
gocha9921
Don't care what people say - follow your own way!:)

